# Rear Quarter Window Replacement



## indyfiero2m4 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone has instructions on replacing the rear passenger quarter window. Someone smashed mine to break into my Cruze yesterday and I'm looking to see if its possible to replace it myself. I'm fairly good with cars but I wanted to see if this was out of my league first. Also if anyone knows where to get the replacement glass from, I'm going to try the dealer, but if there is a cheaper place I'd prefer to save as much cash as possible.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Any auto glass shop can help you....thats who the dealer calls too....dealers generally never mess with permanent mount glass (quarter windows, windshields, back glass).....leakfree install is a art.

Rob


----------

